# I have to admit...



## healeydays (Mar 5, 2013)

Folks,

I occurred to me the other day that I love this site. Many of the other sites I have been to dealing with wood and wood based projects just don't feel as inviting and friendly as this place does. 

Ok, got it off my chest, big group hug time...


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 5, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Folks,
> 
> I occurred to me the other day that I love this site. Many of the other sites I have been to dealing with wood and wood based projects just don't feel as inviting and friendly as this place does.
> 
> Ok, got it off my chest, big group hug time...



You are not the only one mike- fantastic group of people here- fun and fun loving. I love it also.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 5, 2013)

What ? Somebody needs a hug !!


----------



## Sprung (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm pretty new here and haven't posted much (I'm more of the quiet type sometimes), but I agree that this place is great. It's got an awesome feeling of community here. Very friendly group. I haven't bought or sold any wood yet - need money to buy wood first and I don't yet have anything worth selling - but I'm looking forward to hopefully doing some buying and selling when I can.

Also lots of woodworking talent! I thoroughly enjoy looking at everyone's creations. Someday I hope that my creations are just as high quality as the ones I see here.

Thanks, Kevin, for creating such a great site! And thanks, everyone, for making this a great place to hang out (even if I mostly just read posts and drool over pictures!)


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 5, 2013)

+1 What Rob said !


----------



## Walt (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, opinions vary. Frankly I hate this place. Ever since I found it I have been adicted and can not seem to get away. I'm an old man and have a difficult enough time getting out to the shop, and now this place is taking a bite out of my time as well (along with the pocketbook)......lol

Walt


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree, this site is like no other, but it is because of the members we have here. I have been on this site since it's infancy, I followed some of the others and Kevin here from wwt. I still look at the other sites once in a while, but I don't really participate anymore. Wood Barter is my home. I start my day with a cup of coffee and I check in, go to work, come home and check in again, exercise and get a little shop time, then check in again before I go to bed. It's a part of my daily routine. I am inspired here and humbled by the works of others. All with a friendly atmosphere and no ego's or attitudes. People don't pick on the beginners or put them down for the questions a newbie ask, the members here answer their questions with respect and a helpful attitude. We where all newbies once, some one answered our questions when we where learning. Heck I'm still learning. This site is much more than just buying and selling wood, it's camaraderie, fellowship, and family. It's a place where we can share our passions in the company of our peers........it's Wood Barter.


----------



## Bigg081 (Mar 5, 2013)

This site has brought a bright spot to my life as well. I am by all means a newbie, but the vast knowledge I absorbed here has moved me up a few notches on the rookie scale. My father (who has been doing woodworking for more that 28 years) is even impressed!

Kevin...YOU DA MAN!!!!


----------



## scrimman (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I blame all of y'all for this condition.......;-)


----------

